# Detchitoyo High School (anime d20) OOC thread



## Zack2216 (Oct 1, 2003)

Well, you guys already know who you are from my other thread. The character creation rules and place to post is over at the rogues gallery. Any questions, just ask. I'll try to  update everyday, but everyones life if busy, so I will do what I can.


----------



## Zack2216 (Oct 2, 2003)

I just now downloaded the d20 mecha srd. So, if any are interested in playing something from there, or using the rules contained in there to build a mecha, go ahead and do so (well, if something seems unbalanced, and I over look it, try not to abuse it ).


----------



## Kalanyr (Oct 2, 2003)

Any chance I can join this?


----------



## ES2 (Oct 2, 2003)

You should post the link for the Rogue's Gallery thread in this thread also.  It will make it much easier to keep things organized.


----------



## Lichtenhart (Oct 2, 2003)

ES2 said:
			
		

> You should post the link for the Rogue's Gallery thread in this thread also.  It will make it much easier to keep things organized.




Here it is :*Rogues Gallery Thread*

I'm doing finishing touches to my char, and I'll post it soon for review.

Kal, IIRC we were quite a lot but if someone's interest has dropped there could be an opening.


----------



## Zack2216 (Oct 2, 2003)

Much thanks for putting up the link Lichtenhart. Kalanyr, you are more than welcome to play. I believe that puts us back up to 5 players (well, this is what I am assuming, I saw only 2 people post over at the rogues gallery).

Interested players include:
Lichtenhart
Gnomeworks
ES2
Shalimar
Ankh-Morpork Guard
Kalanyr
Imerak

I'm glad to see the game has so many interested players.  Lichtenhart has a point. If anyone has lost interest, then you are welcome in. If everyone still wants to play though, I won't boot anybody, but I don't think I could handle more than seven, so Kalanyr got the last spot.


----------



## Thels (Oct 3, 2003)

Heh, I should have checked that other thread out earlier. I had no idea what BESM was, but I'm fond of anime. Only found out BESM was about the Anime stuff later on, of which I do have the SRD and also played one very shortlived IRC campaign.

If having the SRD is enough to play, sign me up as a backup.


----------



## Shalimar (Oct 3, 2003)

Ok, my character is up, its my first for BESM, so be gentle with the critiques.  Let me know if my water ed down Aasimar race concept is ok.


----------



## GnomeWorks (Oct 3, 2003)

Sorry, I'd lost track of this game... my character will be up sometime in the near future.


----------



## Zack2216 (Oct 4, 2003)

So far everything looks good. Shalimar, you can have a fan club of adoring males, they just won't bother you. 
And Thels, consider your spot reserved if someone becomes disinterested.


----------



## GnomeWorks (Oct 4, 2003)

Character is posted... if the DM would be so kind as to tell me what he thinks, I'd appreciate it.


----------



## GnomeWorks (Oct 4, 2003)

Well, I'll see how she turns out, so I'm still in.  Sorry about the mind-changing going on here, people, this concept has a little different feel, for some reason.

Character will be back up shortly.


----------



## Zack2216 (Oct 5, 2003)

Looks promising Gnomeworks.   Ankh-Morpork Guard and Imerak are the last two.


----------



## Lichtenhart (Oct 5, 2003)

Zack2216 said:
			
		

> Looks promising Gnomeworks.   Ankh-Morpork Guard and Imerak are the last two.



Do you mean Ankh-Morpork guard and ES2? Imerak posted his char.


----------



## Zack2216 (Oct 7, 2003)

Oh, right, sorry .

Hey, have they been on the boards recently? Can anyone contact them? They haven't even mentioned whether or not they were going to make characters.


----------



## Lichtenhart (Oct 7, 2003)

Zack2216 said:
			
		

> Hey, have they been on the boards recently? Can anyone contact them? They haven't even mentioned whether or not they were going to make characters.




I e-mailed ES2 and tried to e-mail A-M Guard, but the my mails get rejected. ES2 was interested in a Gun Bunny in the other thread.

I'm sorry for my late, I'll have my background up tomorrow in the morning.


----------



## Zack2216 (Oct 7, 2003)

Don't worry too much about it. Should we start without them and give their slots to Thels? I don't want to be unfair about this, but it has been around a week since we've heard from either, hasn't it?


----------



## Lichtenhart (Oct 7, 2003)

I don't want to be unfair too, but I can't wait to play. 

Do you think there's enough of us? Otherwise you can put a [recruitment] tag on thread title.

I'm editing in my background now.


----------



## Lichtenhart (Oct 8, 2003)

I've finished my background (finally ).

I hope to have given you something to work with, should you need it. Let me know what you think of it.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Oct 8, 2003)

If you do happen to have an empty slot I'd like to offer to take it. 

What are the details for char creation and what books would I need?


----------



## Shalimar (Oct 8, 2003)

Festy_Dog said:
			
		

> If you do happen to have an empty slot I'd like to offer to take it.
> 
> What are the details for char creation and what books would I need?



The only source in use is http://www.guardiansorder.com/d20/srd/

its the BESM D20 SRD.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Oct 8, 2003)

Thx. 

I should have a character put together soon enough should I be able to join.


----------



## Zack2216 (Oct 8, 2003)

Ok this is how it is goint to work. They have till tommorrow when I get back from playing for the school band to post. If they do not, then they have lost their spots. If one posts, Thels gets the other spot becuase he asked. If neither post, then Festy_dog and Thels get to play. I think the other players can agree with me in that we have postponed this too long. (long night of marching band making me grouchy ).


----------



## Lichtenhart (Oct 8, 2003)

Zack, what instrument do you play?


----------



## Zack2216 (Oct 9, 2003)

I play french horn in concert band, and I play mellophone on the field. 

Well, looks like the deadline is up. Thels, Festy_Dog, you may create and post your characters over at the rogues gallery if you are still interested in playing.  Depending on how long it takes to post the characters, we may be able to start this on Saturday (my schedule for friday has me doing home coming stuff all afternoon   ) .


----------



## Festy_Dog (Oct 9, 2003)

A char is in the works as I write this.


----------



## Thels (Oct 9, 2003)

Heh, cool!

I'll work on my char today, but I'm not sure I can get it finished in time. Tomorrow it's work, sleep and then off to a 24 hour gaming session, so if I don't post today, it'll be saturdayevening.


----------



## Thels (Oct 9, 2003)

Hmm, your fusion power is cool, but what are the chances of finding a partner at the right time? Still, I might take it at 1st rank, so I could develop it later, might it come in handy


----------



## Festy_Dog (Oct 10, 2003)

Okay, my character's stats are done. I kinda customised the tiefling race so as to reflect cold instead of heat, I traded the telekinesis: fire for one-way evironmental control, then made up the difference by upgrading his flying ability to allow VTOL and hovering. Nonetheless I'm under the impression something's wrong with the character somewhere, and any other opinions would be good. Working on the background and such right now.


----------



## Zack2216 (Oct 10, 2003)

Two of my players are shaman king fans, so what they did was get pet monsters and gave the pet monster and themselves a rank in Fusion.

Looks good to me Festy_Dog. Did you have a different character concept in mind?


----------



## Lichtenhart (Oct 10, 2003)

Festy_Dog said:
			
		

> Nonetheless I'm under the impression something's wrong with the character somewhere, and any other opinions would be good.




Well, if anything, if you don't know japanese you're going to have trouble following lessons.


----------



## Thels (Oct 10, 2003)

Hmm, thinking more and more about the Magical Girl class. Most of the other interesting classes don't seem to fit the setting.

But I got a question about Special Attacks. Do Point Blank Shot and Far Shot apply to them? I'm asking cuz I really don't have a clue as to what I'm gonna use Feats for 

What about unknown superhuman power?


----------



## Zack2216 (Oct 10, 2003)

I have noticed that in BESM feats play far less of a role than they do in D&D. Arg, I should've mentioned this earlier, but you can use the incomplete training defect to dump any feats you don't want for extra cp if you don't want them.

Far shot and point blank shot. Far shot will have no effect on the range of the special attack because I see special attack as a sort of personalized spell. Point blank shot will add an extra 1 point to damage and give +1 to accuracy if you are attacking with a ranged special attack that requires an attack role. If you make a fire ball though that hits the general area without an attack role then you don't get the benefits from point blank shot.

Hmmm... Unknown superhuman power. I will determine what you get of course, but I will try to keep it within your characters combat style or premise, like if you are a melee fighter, during an important fight I might give your character super saiyen mode or something. It just depends on how many points you give to me.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Oct 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lichtenhart_
> Well, if anything, if you don't know japanese you're going to have trouble following lessons.




Ah, very true indeed, thx for pointing that out. 



> _Originally posted by Zack2216_
> Did you have a different character concept in mind?




Yeah, in brief I guess I could describe him as a kid who became so emotionally cold that it kinda manifested physically in him. Background is still in the works but I've done an appearancy kinda section for him.


----------



## Zack2216 (Oct 11, 2003)

if the environmental control cold thing doesn't feal right, you could make a special attack that creates a damaging aura of cold around you. But I need to see more if you want better advice.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Oct 12, 2003)

Character's history is up. Zack, I'll email you the skeleton in Thomas' closet in about a day or so at most.

The environmental control thing seems to fit fine, but I guess I'll have to play test it and see.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Oct 13, 2003)

Skeleton occupying Thomas' closet should be occupying your inbox with any luck.


----------



## Zack2216 (Oct 13, 2003)

...Oops...
Sorry about that, I must not have payed any attention to my junkmail folder. Could you send it to me one more time?


----------



## Festy_Dog (Oct 14, 2003)

Sending another copy...


----------



## Festy_Dog (Oct 16, 2003)

Any hints as to when we get started?


----------



## Zack2216 (Oct 16, 2003)

As soon as Thels gets his character finished.


----------



## Imerak (Oct 18, 2003)

*bump*

Hopefully we can start soon.  I'm really looking forward to this game.


----------



## Zack2216 (Oct 20, 2003)

Sorry Thels, we'll just have to start without you. Hopefully you can finish your character soon, so that it won't be too hard to work you into the story line.

For those that have not mentioned there living conditions, I was wondering what they were. Don't worry, most things are acceptable. If you are living alone, we could just say, as in Gnomeworks case, that a school authority or unknown benefactor is paying the bills and bringing home the bacon (or whatever you guys eat). If you are interested, you could have part-time job at Cowboy Jeraffs.   

Money earned from part-time jobs (oi, I wish I had thought of/mentioned this earlier) will be assumed to be enough to pay the bills and what not if you are living alone without any support. It will be enough to support an one room apartment appartment, aswell as pay for school supplies, your uniform, and field trips and stuff. Otherwise, your parents will take care of it.

The In character thread will be up soon. Let it begin!


----------



## Lichtenhart (Oct 21, 2003)

*Here it is* for those who need a link


----------



## Zack2216 (Oct 22, 2003)

Thnx again


----------



## Thels (Oct 27, 2003)

I'm sorry, that took really longer than suspected 

If you want, I can still post a complete character, but since this game's already underway, I understand if you rather have it as the game's now.


----------



## Zack2216 (Oct 27, 2003)

Complete it when you can. I know what it is to have a busy schedule. Just aslong as you can get it done before we get into any fights (didn't want the first day of school to be totally uneventful ).


----------



## Thels (Oct 29, 2003)

AHHHHH Forgot the Servant.

Got 4 class ranks in Servant and bought 2 more (at 2/rank), so it's one fixed one.

Considering the nature of Magical Girl Servants, it seems to be a small creature more than a human. So I was thinking about making it a small fuzzy creature with very short legs and no arms (actually a little furby like) that could just sit on my shoulder most of the time. I'm filling it's powers with mental stuff, not physical, like Environmental Control, Force Field, Healing, Pocket Dimention, Telepathy... It has no racial powers other than slow movement. Is this okay? If not, what race should it be?

Also, the SRD says it's a lvl1 adventurer. Does that mean I get the CP from lvl1 adventurer?

Right now I'm calculating:
Base - 10cp
6 Ranks - 60cp
Class - 6 cp
Race - 7 cp
Is that correct or am I messing up?

Also, the char has Flunkies III, she has 4 kids that already were in the same class in Elementary School just following her around, veigning interest into anything my char is interested in, cuz otherwise they'd have nothing to do.


----------



## Zack2216 (Oct 29, 2003)

Hmmm. go ahead and assume you don't have any bonus racial points to work with. I don't remember seeing that anywhere. Otherwise everything looks good.

Oh ya, where is your character by the way, it isn't over in the rogues gallery. Did you email it to me? If you did, I need you to send it again, because I am certain that I deleted it with the rest of my junkmail.


----------



## Thels (Oct 29, 2003)

Here's the Servant. I hope it's okay. Got the char itself coming up in an hour or so (If I don't get interrupted, which might happen  )

Character Name:	Kaji
Player Name:	Thels (Servant)
Dungeon Master:	Zack 2216
Race:		Furry Creature
Class&Level:	Adventurer1
Alignment:	Chaotic Good
Size:		Tiny
Age:		Unknown
Height:		0'5"
Weight:		4lb
Skin&Eyes:	Furcovered, Large Brown
Hair:		Short Brown Fur With White Spots

Strength:	 2 (-4) (1)
Dexterity:	 6 (-2) (3)
Constitution:	 6 (-2) (3)
Intelligence:	16 (+3) (8)
Wisdom:		16 (+3) (8)
Charisma:	16 (+3) (8)

Fortitude Save:	-2 (+0 Base, -2 Con)
Reflex Save:	-2 (+0 Base, -2 Dex)
Will Save:	+5 (+0 Base, +3 Wis, +2 Feat)

Melee Attack:	-7 (+0 Base, -4 Str, -3 Defect)
Ranged Attack:	-5 (+0 Base, -2 Dex, -3 Defect)
Initiative:	-2 (-2 Dex)

Max Weight:	3 (Light), 6 (Medium), 10 (Heavy)

Armor Class:	5 (-2 Dex, -3 Defect)
Hit Points:	2 (of 2)
Experience:	0 (need 1000)

Languages:	4 (1 Racial, +3 Int)
Furry
Japanese
English
German

Skills:		16 (4/level)
Gather Info	+7 (+4 Ranks, +3 Cha)
Knw Arcane	+7 (+4 Ranks, +3 Int)
Knw Biological	+7 (+4 Ranks, +3 Int)
Listen		+7 (+4 Ranks, +3 Wis)

Racial Abilities:
Slow Movement (-1)
Darkvision (1)

Feats:
Iron Will

Attributes:
Environmental Control:
-Light I (1)
-Darkness I (2)
-Silence I (2)
-Temperature I (2)
-Weather II (4)
Force Field Extendable II (8):
-Air Tight
-Blocks Incorporeal
-Blocks Teleport
-Both Directions
-Static II
Healing IIIII (20)
Mind Control II (12)
Pocket Dimension II (8)
Special Defence:
-Does Not Age II (2)
Telepathy III (3)

Defects:
Inept Attack III (-9)
Inept Defense III (-6)
Sensory Impairment:
-Shortsighted (-1)
Unskilled III (-3)

Kaji is a little furry creature with no arms and two really short legs. It's skin is completely covered with fur, except for the eyes, ears and feet. It lacks any physical powers, but posesses several mental powers. Since it lacks arms, it's legs are able enough to grab hold and ride on someone's shoulders.


----------



## Thels (Oct 30, 2003)

Well, I DID get interrupted and had to leave for work after that  Anyhow, I posted the character in the RG thread and am writing up description and background.


----------



## Zack2216 (Oct 30, 2003)

Go ahead and introduce yourself to the others when your ready. Just assume that you saw them from afar and wasn't able to catch up with them because of heavy traffic. Unfortunatey, I am going to Bands of America in Phoenix, Arizona tommorrow, and I won't be able to post agian until late sunday.


----------



## Thels (Oct 30, 2003)

Oke. Nice trip.

Few questions for when you come back:

Do I need to detail the flunkies, or do you?

Extendable Force Fields usually have a size based on the possesser's length. Would it be possible to have a larger Force Field in this case, cuz Kaji is only 5 inches high


----------



## Zack2216 (Nov 3, 2003)

Flunkies: Hmmm. Go ahead and write up the description and what not. If I want to have any flunkies lead to important story changes or something I'll take temporary control of them or something like that.

Force Field: Ya, I'll allow it to extend enough to fit around you. Go ahead and treat it as if you yourself were using it in terms of diameter and max lengths.


----------



## Thels (Nov 7, 2003)

I've updated my character sheet.

Question: Who controls the flunkies?


----------



## Zack2216 (Nov 9, 2003)

I'll let you guys control them. But if they try to do something complicated (like doing an arrend or some such task), I will determine if they fail or succeed.

Thels, your attack bonuses are incorrect. In this campaign, I am using the combat mastery skills instead of stat modifiers when determining attack bonus. In fact, this is a boon to your character, no longer getting a penalty to your melee attack rolls for having poor strength.

Noticing this, I decided to reread some of the characters. I was wondering, for those who have not done this already, if you could define what all adds up to give you your attack bonus. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Thels (Nov 9, 2003)

Uhh, oke. I've changed it, but I'm not sure it's correct. Now it's just BaB + Ranks in attack mode?


----------



## Festy_Dog (Nov 10, 2003)

Yes, how exactly would we calculate our attack rolls now?


----------



## Zack2216 (Nov 12, 2003)

Your attack bonus is BAB+ ranks in appropriate skill (such as armed melee combat) + Specialization (ie. swords).

You know what. I never liked requiring high amounts of skill points to get a decent bonus on your attacks. What do you guys think, should we use the skill point system or ability modifiers? I relize it would require a bit of character edit, but it shouldn't be too serious.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Nov 12, 2003)

Doesn't worry me that much, but if a tie-breaker's needed I'd go ability modifiers.


----------



## Thels (Nov 12, 2003)

I'm too much used to Ability modifiers. Then again, I gotta admit I was planning to make my special attack ranged, so it uses my dex 18, not my str 6. We could also do both or neither. You should decide for either one if you want to use it or not.


----------



## Lichtenhart (Nov 12, 2003)

I think I calculated JK's attack bonus with ability bonus rather than skill bonus. I thought that the rules allowed to use them both at the same time.


----------



## Zack2216 (Nov 13, 2003)

The book suggested one or the other. I can understand using the skill point system, it limits the usefulness of really high ability scores, requiring a high intelligence.

Hey, you udda kine guys, whatchou think (What do the others think)?


----------



## GnomeWorks (Nov 13, 2003)

/me shrugs.

You're the DM... whatever you call, I'll run with.  I don't really have an opinion.


----------



## Zack2216 (Nov 14, 2003)

Ya, lets simplify things a bit. I will now use the ability score modifiers for bonuses to hit. Sorry for those that prefered the skill point system. Edit when ready and all that.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Nov 14, 2003)

So does putting ranks in those skills do anything now?


----------



## Zack2216 (Nov 15, 2003)

No, the combat attack skills are henceforth non-existant, but it frees up those skill points for your defence combat skills (which I am keeping. they work similar to the attack skills (including the ability to specialize in how you defend yourself), except that they raise your AC instead of to hit) and other class skills.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Nov 16, 2003)

so do the defense skills raise your AC 1 per point vs. that attack form or 1 per 3 points?


----------



## Zack2216 (Nov 17, 2003)

The defence skills raise your defence by 1 point per rank. If you specialize, add that many specialized ranks to the situation (lets say you have 5 ranks in melee combat, and you specialize in defending with swords with all 5 ranks. That means, if you have a sword in hand while in combat, your bonus to your armor class is +10. Lets say your sword gets sundered though. With your sword destroyed, your armor class bonus is now +5 instead).

The defence skills, like the attack skills, require 3 skill points per rank if it is a class skill. If it isn't, then it requires 6 skill points per rank.

I am using the defence skills becuase the armor now gives damage reduction instead of an armor class bonus.


----------



## GnomeWorks (Nov 17, 2003)

Somebody want to look over my character and tell me what to change, at this point?  I admit that I'm a little confused...


----------



## Zack2216 (Nov 17, 2003)

Your pet monster, Lucifer Hawk, needs to have it's skill points redistributed, because special attack is no longer a class skill.  Instaed, you will use the appropriate ability modifiers for your attack rolls.


----------



## GnomeWorks (Nov 17, 2003)

Zack2216 said:
			
		

> Your pet monster, Lucifer Hawk, needs to have it's skill points redistributed, because special attack is no longer a class skill.  Instaed, you will use the appropriate ability modifiers for your attack rolls.




Done.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Nov 18, 2003)

So for example, Thomas puts 4 skill points into his ranged defense skill and specializes in his briefcase, does that mean he gets +1 AC vs. ranged attacks and +2 AC vs. ranged attacks when using his briefcase?


----------



## Thels (Nov 18, 2003)

Uhm, will Dex still apply to defence?


----------



## Zack2216 (Nov 19, 2003)

Dex still applies to your ac and what not, and yes Festy Dog, your example is correct.


----------



## Thels (Mar 25, 2004)

I'm sorry, but it seems that nowadays, I'm unable to make enough time to visiting EN World and reading/posting the various threads. It seems I need to bail out from here on. 

Good Luck with the game.


----------



## Thels (Mar 25, 2004)

I'm sorry, but it seems that nowadays, I'm unable to make enough time to visiting EN World and reading/posting the various threads. It seems I need to bail out from here on. 

Good Luck with the game.


----------



## Imerak (Jul 31, 2004)

Hey guys.  Just wanted to let you know that I'll be away for about two weeks on vacation.  I'll have some internet access, but not much (and it's likely to be very slow) so I may not get to post anything until around the 17th.


----------

